# Legal proformance exhaust?



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

would putting a stock SE-R exhaust on a 1.6 do any good? my problem is that i'd like to get more power out of the engine but don't want to have to go to midas every time i need to swap out to pass for an inspection sticker.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I take it you're in California. There are a few CARB-legal exhausts out there, but they tend to be more expensive. To answer your question, yes, an SE-R exhaust will help some. It won't be as good as 2" piping (SE-R piping is 1.75" IIRC), but it's better than the GA16DE's 1.5" piping.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i've never been really hassled about an exhaust... as long as the cat is there... i don't think the emissions ppl really care do they?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

James said:


> *i've never been really hassled about an exhaust... as long as the cat is there... i don't think the emissions ppl really care do they? *


Yeah, you shouldn't have any trouble passing smog with any cat-back exhaust. Only reason to worry is if you've removed emissions equipment like the cat, or have an aftermarket header.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

check out greddy website i think that they are 50 state legal and 2"


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

*Legal Exhaust*

Thanks guys! to answer the question, i live in Maine. inspection stickers are strick against anything that isn't stock. if it sounds loud the cops will pull you over, which is funny because motorcycles can go as loud as they want. it's getting almost time to change my entire exhaust system(thanks to maine winters) and i am struggeling to find a complete proformance system that is legal. plus something that includes the cat.


Just checked out Greddy. i don't see any exhaust systems for a 93 XE, only SE-Rs


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Legal Exhaust*



ScarCrow28 said:


> *Thanks guys! to answer the question, i live in Maine. inspection stickers are strick against anything that isn't stock. if it sounds loud the cops will pull you over, which is funny because motorcycles can go as loud as they want. it's getting almost time to change my entire exhaust system(thanks to maine winters) and i am struggeling to find a complete proformance system that is legal. plus something that includes the cat.
> 
> 
> Just checked out Greddy. i don't see any exhaust systems for a 93 XE, only SE-Rs *


check on your local DMV web page. they usually list the laws pertaining to exhausts and aftermarket equipment. usually if the emissions equipment is in the same place the laws are not broken.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Legal Exhaust*



ScarCrow28 said:


> *Thanks guys! to answer the question, i live in Maine. inspection stickers are strick against anything that isn't stock. if it sounds loud the cops will pull you over, which is funny because motorcycles can go as loud as they want. it's getting almost time to change my entire exhaust system(thanks to maine winters) and i am struggeling to find a complete proformance system that is legal. plus something that includes the cat.
> 
> 
> Just checked out Greddy. i don't see any exhaust systems for a 93 XE, only SE-Rs *


the ser greddy works fine on the XE, so dont worry it will bolt right up and is a perfect size for the 1.6L because it is 2"
just make sure greddy is 50 state legal, if not atleast all state except california legal, that way when u go for emissions just show them the certificate and youw ill be good


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i was told by greddy that the ser exhaust is too short because the ser is a 2 door, and i have a 4 door...


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I also have a 4 door 93 XE. Can anyone confirm if the exhaust will bolt right up since the SE-R's are 2 doors and mine isnt? And if not, does anyone know if there could be alternate piping bought?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

TheNatrix said:


> *I also have a 4 door 93 XE. Can anyone confirm if the exhaust will bolt right up since the SE-R's are 2 doors and mine isnt? And if not, does anyone know if there could be alternate piping bought? *


just chek the mid pipe part #, if they are the same exhaust will
work


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The 2-door and 4-door B13s are the same length. The exhausts are exactly the same, so an SE-R exhaust will bolt right up to a 4-door or a 2-door.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

No one has bugged me about my HKS exhaust yet. A Greddy cat-back is a good choice if you have a 2 door B13. It bolts on perfectly to the GA16DE or Sr20DE, 2 inch piping, and street legal.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

If you have the cash go with the GReddy SP it's 50 state legal not much louder than stock very smooth deep throaty sound and looks awesome, i love mine. The oem SE-R catback is a good second choice it's quiet and flows better than the 1.6 exhaust...


----------

